# Andalusian and Fox Trotter owners



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I'm getting both soon, and I am new to both breeds.

I would like to show them in halter classes, and I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me. (grooming, tack, clothes, etc)


----------

